# Walking stick head by Stickie



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

Head made of Ash Burr with unknown African wood inserts


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

Here is another again Ash burr but with Palo Santo inserts


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That's some very nice work. Both the shaping and the inlays.

Rodney


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Stunning work! The kind of workmanship I can only aspire to.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice looking stick away from the norm, like it


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wonderful craftsmanship and design Stickie.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

beautiful burls!


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

A few more this time Oak Burr & African Blackwood


----------



## mehig (May 1, 2016)

I never thought I would ever want to buy a walking stick....until now! Incredibly nice!


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

fantastic!


----------

